# Guy feeds live kitten to his python ** (video)**



## ExLe (Dec 3, 2011)

The video was removed from you tube so I can't embed it...

Here is the link to the story and the video...









Python Christmas video: Hunt for twisted, sadisctic thug who fed kitten to python | Mail Online


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2011)

deleted.

 . .  surely kittens get eaten in the wild by pythons? Whats the big fucking deal? 

Only Tesla's going to be upset by this. Next time feed it gerbils.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 3, 2011)

Funny how people decide what's a valid snake diet and what's not. I think the snake would have it own opinions.

I've got a pet snake and she's massive. At $8 per rat it was expensive to keep up with appetite. 
Now I just feed her raw chicken legs and she doesnt know the difference. She stalks it, snatches it and then strangles the chicken leg until she thinks it's dead and the devours it.

Cost next to nothing.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, god! A snake eating a small mammal. That's completely unnatural!


----------



## Rednack (Dec 3, 2011)

Pan fried kittens with milk gravy and homemade tatters are good...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2011)

actually, if you want to know the truth, whenever you pour any regular cheap pet food in your cat or dogs dish you're feeding them dead kitties and puppies from shelters all across the USA. with the added treat of all those residual veterinary meds. yum yum.

"Another source of meat you won't find mentioned on pet food labels are dogs and cats. In 1990 the San Francisco Chronicle reported that euthanized companion animals were being used in pet food. Although pet food manufacturers vehemently denied the report, the American Veterinary Medical Association confirmed the Chronicle's story."

http://www.preciouspets.org/report.htm


----------



## SRX (Dec 3, 2011)

I dont see a problem with a kitten being eaten, i do see a problem that the guy filmed it and posted it up on youtube. Thats kinda strange. But stranger things have been done.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2011)

i guessssss it's more _humane_ to take tinkerbells kittensssss to the _humane_ sssociety and then feed them to tinkerbell after prosssesssing, hisssssed the python.


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2011)

The kitten is black so I have no problem with it being eaten by the snake.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Muahahahaha^^


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 3, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> actually, if you want to know the truth, whenever you pour any regular cheap pet food in your cat or dogs dish you're feeding them dead kitties and puppies from shelters all across the USA. with the added treat of all those residual veterinary meds. yum yum.
> 
> "Another source of meat you won't find mentioned on pet food labels are dogs and cats. In 1990 the San Francisco Chronicle reported that euthanized companion animals were being used in pet food. Although pet food manufacturers vehemently denied the report, the American Veterinary Medical Association confirmed the Chronicle's story."
> 
> What's Really in Pet Food? - Report by the Animal Protection Institute



Good point. Come to think of it. With all those hormones they pump into chickens these days it's no wonder my python got so big in a hurry!

My pet snakes is using gear too. Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 3, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> The kitten is black so I have no problem with it being eaten by the snake.


 
I hear it was also Jewish, had HIV, and drove a Prius


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

My problem with the video is not that a snake ate a cat, it's that this pussy felt the need to record it and say he would do more videos. He's obviously a piece of shit.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2011)

i'd still like to hold the guy or girl down n get the snake to bite em in the face a few times but it's hypocritical to point so many fingers at this feeding and ignore what our shelters do and what so many people feed their pets.


----------



## secdrl (Dec 3, 2011)

I hate cats. Useless. Worthless. In any event, still a messed up video.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Dogs ftw!


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 3, 2011)

i've yet to watch the Faces of Death videos......i'm curious though


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 3, 2011)

BillHicksFan said:


> My pet snakes is using gear too. Who woulda thunk it?



we need the following stats for your snake to design a better cycle:

1) Age
2) Weight and Percent BodyFat
3) Years of Consistant Training experience
4) Previous Cycle experience
5) Training routine and Diet
6)  Cycle Goals

please post these or victor will close this thread.


----------



## bigbenj (Dec 3, 2011)

Bahahahahahahahahaha



hahahahahaha


----------



## secdrl (Dec 3, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> we need the following stats for your snake to design a better cycle:
> 
> 1) Age
> 2) Weight and Percent BodyFat
> ...



Lol


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> we need the following stats for your snake to design a better cycle:
> 
> 1) Age
> 2) Weight and Percent BodyFat
> ...


----------



## .V. (Dec 3, 2011)

When my python was smaller, a woman wanted to give away a litter of kittens and the mother.  I told her I'd take the kittens but not the mother...she of course wanted to know why.  Being snake food wasn't on her agenda for the kittens as that was "inhumane".  A bag of kittens with a big rock in it going into the river was more humane how exactly?  She said at least they wouldn't starve or go feral and her way was quick.  In my veiw, feeding them to my snake was saving me $4.00 each for rats, was a natural death, and they were serving a purpose.  

Oh well.  But videoing it and putting it on youtube...a bit much.  But then no one complains when they are squeezing rats to death and eating them for videos...what's the difference?  When I had pet rats, they were smarter and cleaner animals than our cats ever were.


----------



## Runner22 (Dec 3, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> My problem with the video is not that a snake ate a cat, it's that this pussy felt the need to record it and say he would do more videos. He's obviously a piece of shit.


 
I completely agree with you. What happens in nature is one thing, but intentional destruction of life, any form of life, is disgusting and intolerable. Filming it and posting on you tube solidify's that this individual is a total fuckin reject. Somebody "Vick" this idiot and send him to jail.


----------



## SRX (Dec 3, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i'd still like to hold the guy or girl down n get the snake to bite em in the face a few times but it's hypocritical to point so many fingers at this feeding and ignore what our shelters do and what so many people feed their pets.


 

Dont worrie he will get his. They always do.

Shelters is another story. but i agree


----------



## builtforspeed (Dec 3, 2011)

why is it inhumane, if they run wild in my area coyotes, bobcats, or dogs would have ripped  any cat to shreds they could get there teeth on. i have 4 redbellied piranha and their diet is feeder goldfish, weaned mice and toads and frogs we find in warmer weather! My kids have a gerbil for a pet, other gold fish in another tank and i've seen people keep frogs as pets so if the same thing you can feed them is also considered a companion pet should i make my piranha's go vegetarian or this guy quit feeding his python? I think not, by the way i have a video on youtube of my pirahna's eating a frog thats been up for 3years and has over a million views! Got another of them eating a mouse, big deal? All of the comments aren't positive but people love the video for the most part!

QUIT YOUR BITCHING YOU CAT LOVING, TREE LOVING HIPPIES, EAT A CHICKEN BREAST AND SHUT THE FUCK UP!


----------



## ExLe (Dec 3, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> The kitten is black so I have no problem with it being eaten by the snake.


----------



## .V. (Dec 3, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> I completely agree with you. *What happens in nature is one thing, but intentional destruction of life, any form of life, is disgusting and intolerable.* Filming it and posting on you tube solidify's that this individual is a total fuckin reject. Somebody "Vick" this idiot and send him to jail.



This is how you feed a pet python.  If you want one they have to eat something...many of them will only eat if they kill their own food.

They are actually good pets.  Love to cuddle and be held, give great hugs, only have to be fed once a week and have their enclosures cleaned once a month.  If you go out of town for a few weeks...it's no big deal, they can go up to 6 months without eating.  Mine hardly ever eats during the winter.  From Xmas to late spring, we refreeze her rats and then thaw them and offer them again the next week.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2011)

.V. said:


> This is how you feed a pet python.  If you want one they have to eat something...many of them will only eat if they kill their own food.



What's interesting is that if it was a rat, there'd be less people complaining about it.


----------



## Rednack (Dec 3, 2011)

.V. said:


> This is how you feed a pet python.  If you want one they have to eat something...many of them will only eat if they kill their own food.
> 
> They are actually good pets.  Love to cuddle and be held, give great hugs, only have to be fed once a week and have their enclosures cleaned once a month.  If you go out of town for a few weeks...it's no big deal, they can go up to 6 months without eating.  Mine hardly ever eats during the winter.  From Xmas to late spring, we refreeze her rats and then thaw them and offer them again the next week.


you sure you aint mrs. v because you sound very passionate about a snake?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 3, 2011)

irish_2003 said:


> i've yet to watch the Faces of Death videos......i'm curious though



I watched them during the day one time and couldnt sleep for a few nights after. 

Some of that shit stays with you for a while...

Still would watch them again though


----------



## fitter420 (Dec 3, 2011)

Well,I think I can sum up the whole big stink over this topic. I see how the food chain works,survival of the fittest ect.
So I brought this up to my girlfriend to get her thoughts.She said the video was fucking sick and looked at me like I had 3 eyes for even asking.
I then brought up that snakes have to eat too. She said that she understood that and there were plenty of rats the guy could have used.
So I brought up the rat is an animal too just like the kitten and there should be no difference.She just stared at me and said of course there was.So I asked her what it was.
It went something like this"Rats are UGLY,disgusting and have diseases and kittens are cute and cuddly you idiot."
She then left the room.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Dec 3, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> Well,I think I can sum up the whole big stink over this topic. I see how the food chain works,survival of the fittest ect.
> So I brought this up to my girlfriend to get her thoughts.She said the video was fucking sick and looked at me like I had 3 eyes for even asking.
> I then brought up that snakes have to eat too. She said that she understood that and there were plenty of rats the guy could have used.
> So I brought up the rat is an animal too just like the kitten and there should be no difference.She just stared at me and said of course there was.So I asked her what it was.
> ...



And you sir, are in the dog house tonight


----------



## Runner22 (Dec 3, 2011)

.V. said:


> This is how you feed a pet python. If you want one they have to eat something...many of them will only eat if they kill their own food.
> 
> They are actually good pets. Love to cuddle and be held, give great hugs, only have to be fed once a week and have their enclosures cleaned once a month. If you go out of town for a few weeks...it's no big deal, they can go up to 6 months without eating. Mine hardly ever eats during the winter. From Xmas to late spring, we refreeze her rats and then thaw them and offer them again the next week.


 
Really? Good pets...why would anyone have a WILD python as a pet? This gets into a much broader subject about animal cruelty and "wild animals" in captivity. Be clear, I'm not saying that what happens in nature is wrong...it's survival. Last time I checked, a wild python shouldn't be caged in a home and certainly not, intentionally fed animals for the owner’s amusement.


----------



## Runner22 (Dec 3, 2011)

builtforspeed said:


> why is it inhumane, if they run wild in my area coyotes, bobcats, or dogs would have ripped any cat to shreds they could get there teeth on. i have 4 redbellied piranha and their diet is feeder goldfish, weaned mice and toads and frogs we find in warmer weather! My kids have a gerbil for a pet, other gold fish in another tank and i've seen people keep frogs as pets so if the same thing you can feed them is also considered a companion pet should i make my piranha's go vegetarian or this guy quit feeding his python? I think not, by the way i have a video on youtube of my pirahna's eating a frog thats been up for 3years and has over a million views! Got another of them eating a mouse, big deal? All of the comments aren't positive but people love the video for the most part!
> 
> QUIT YOUR BITCHING YOU CAT LOVING, TREE LOVING HIPPIES, EAT A CHICKEN BREAST AND SHUT THE FUCK UP!


 
That's the key point, "in the wild".  If one of my cats were to die at the hands of a coyote, I would understand.  But, if a human fed my cat to a coyote for fun and video taped it, well, that's serious problem.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2011)

fitter420 said:


> Well,I think I can sum up the whole big stink over this topic. I see how the food chain works,survival of the fittest ect.
> So I brought this up to my girlfriend to get her thoughts.She said the video was fucking sick and looked at me like I had 3 eyes for even asking.
> I then brought up that snakes have to eat too. She said that she understood that and there were plenty of rats the guy could have used.
> So I brought up the rat is an animal too just like the kitten and there should be no difference.She just stared at me and said of course there was.So I asked her what it was.
> ...


We appreciate what that experiment cost you.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 3, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> we need the following stats for your snake to design a better cycle:
> 
> 1) Age
> 2) Weight and Percent BodyFat
> ...



Lmao


----------



## MDR (Dec 3, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> That's the key point, "in the wild". If one of my cats were to die at the hands of a coyote, I would understand. But, if a human fed my cat to a coyote for fun and video taped it, well, that's serious problem.


 
If a human fed my cat to his pet python, I would kill him with my bare hands and chop his body to pieces and feed the python its' owner.


----------



## BillHicksFan (Dec 3, 2011)

When I used to feed mine rats I'd buy them pre-frozen as if the rat is alive it can bite the snake during the feeding and the wound can often turn into an infection. If this happens you're looking at a hefty vet bill and good luck trying to find a vet who is willing to treat a snake. Most of them are shit scared therefore it's a matter of how much you're prepared to pay and which vet is willing to treat it. 

The pet stores also claim that the rats "fall asleep" in the freezer and dont suffer a cruel death but I call bullshit on that. I think it's their way of dodging a lawsuit but I guess it's more humane than being strangled to death.


----------



## ExLe (Dec 3, 2011)

MDR said:


> If a human fed my cat to his pet python, I would kill him with my bare hands and chop his body to pieces and feed the python its' owner.


 
Please tell us you would record that and post it for our enjoyment...


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a snake at work. It's a cool pet. When it comes easter time we always feed it a baby chicken. Is that inhumane? I don't think so. No different than me going to the pet store and buying live mice.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a cat.  Who gives a fuck?  If it were a rat, no one would give a fuck.  I'm gonna eat some dog meat tomorrow in honor of this thread!


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 4, 2011)

I saw a video of a pussy with a snake in it once....kinda ironic


----------



## Noheawaiian (Dec 4, 2011)

Large snake eats cat, cat gets caught in said snake's digestive tract, large snake is blocked...

RIP Hagen


----------



## Runner22 (Dec 4, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's a cat. Who gives a fuck? If it were a rat, no one would give a fuck. I'm gonna eat some dog meat tomorrow in honor of this thread!


 
Your joking, right?  But, just in case, you're a douche...


----------



## tommygunz (Dec 4, 2011)

GearsMcGilf said:


> It's a cat.  Who gives a fuck?  If it were a rat, no one would give a fuck.  I'm gonna eat some dog meat tomorrow in honor of this thread!



Millions of Koreans can't be wrong


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2011)

tommygunz said:


> Millions of Koreans can't be wrong



Filipinos like to eat dog, too.

I remember when they started flooding into LA because of a deal the US had struck with the Philippines regarding a naval base. They let us have the base and we had to let some of them come here. A shitty deal.

They came here and started eating any dogs they could lay their hands. LA is a "If you're not white, we can't infringe on your rights to fuck up" sort of place, but even they said "Hell no!" The flips said it that was racist. LA said they didn't care.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 4, 2011)

That ain't shiite! I eat a pussy every night.


----------



## Gissurjon (Dec 4, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> That ain't shiite! I eat a pussy every night.



You're that flexible ?


----------



## Mrs.V. (Dec 4, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you sure you aint mrs. v because you sound very passionate about a snake?



Nope, it really WAS him that posted that...Our Python's name is "Pig" and she is AWESOME....

We ALL cuddle her...And we LOVE the fact that she DOESN'T shed like a damn kitten...Lol...





irish_2003 said:


> i've yet to watch the Faces of Death videos......i'm curious though



This was the point I was going to make...Lol...

If you guys think THIS video is harsh, you should see SOME of the ones they put out there for people's "viewing pleasure"...

Faces Of Death series are REAL MURDERS...Kids getting run over by cars and left for dead...Bearded Dragons eating other live animals...Dog fighting, animal killing for fur, etc...Duh, the list goes on and on...

Bottom line, when you click on a link that says..."Python owner feeds live kitten to snake and records it"...DON'T WATCH...Geesh...

Its just the food chain guys...And to each his own on what type of pet you want to own...A snake's gotta eat too...Hell, at least the guy wasn't feeding his KID to the snake, which .V. and I have discussed doing from time to time with ours......Ok, THAT was a joke, but sometimes when the 15 year old girl and 10 year old boy are being the kids they are supposed to be, its just TOO much for us "old" folks...Lol...

And yes, our python is a "snuggler"...When we let her out of her cage, she slithers right over to where I am and "sits up" like a baby wanting mommy to pick her up...Its funny as hell...

And to say that a snake being held captive, or a dog, or a cat being held captive is inhumane, please, these animals are getting treated better than a LOT of PEOPLE in the way they are being cared for...Ever been to a nursing home and seen the parents that have been "thrown away" by their own children...They just lay there and pray for death to reach them asap while laying in a puddle of their own urine...

JMHO...


----------



## azza1971 (Dec 4, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> You're that flexible ?



sorry man, i tried to pos neg and hit neg neg??????my bad


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2011)

azza1971 said:


> sorry man, i tried to pos neg and hit neg neg??????my bad


I got you covered.


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Dec 4, 2011)

I knew a guys who used to advertise in the newspaper to buy kittens, saying he raised them.  He actually fed them to his python.  As long as the guy didn't steal a neighbor's kitten, I see nothing wrong with it. 

Reminds me of the scene from Conan the Barbarian when he had to fight a 100ft snake, only with a very different outcome. LOL


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 5, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> Really? Good pets...why would anyone have a WILD python as a pet? This gets into a much broader subject about animal cruelty and "wild animals" in captivity. Be clear, I'm not saying that what happens in nature is wrong...it's survival. Last time I checked, a wild python shouldn't be caged in a home and certainly not, intentionally fed animals for the owner???s amusement.


----------



## IronAddict (Dec 5, 2011)

Gissurjon said:


> You're that flexible ?



haha, touche.


----------



## bio-chem (Dec 5, 2011)

I've eaten both dog and cat. other than posting it on youtube which was a totally ignorant and childish thing to do i don't have a problem with it


----------



## Mrs.V. (Dec 5, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> I've eaten both dog and cat.



.V. ate a cat once...

Let me give some clues...

17 year old boys, fishing, alcohol and a DARE...

He can finish the story from here if he wants to...


----------



## Rednack (Dec 5, 2011)

Mrs.V. said:


> .V. ate a cat once...
> 
> Let me give some clues...
> 
> ...


you should've told us it was a male cat that hangs out on the river bank now, scarred for life now...hehe


----------



## .V. (Dec 5, 2011)

Runner22 said:


> Really? Good pets...why would anyone have a WILD python as a pet? This gets into a much broader subject about animal cruelty and "wild animals" in captivity. Be clear, I'm not saying that what happens in nature is wrong...it's survival. Last time I checked, a wild python shouldn't be caged in a home and certainly not, intentionally fed animals for the owner???s amusement.



I remember a woman in Florida who "rescued" a python.  She tried to teach it to be a vegan like her.  It didn't work out very well.  They are pure carnivores, they eat small animals whole.  It's how they evolved...it's what they do.

As humans, we keep pets.  I choose to keep those that don't shed hair all over my house, give me allergic reactions to their dander, shit in my floor, or bring in ticks and fleas...  This limits me to reptiles.  I have a python, she has a dragon.  So they may not be your idea of great pets, and that's fine with me.  But eating animals is what they do.  Just like it's what we do.  It's not for amusement, posting the video was done to shock, most likely by some dumbass trying to make himself look like a bad ass...instead he just made himself look lame.  But considering that some snakes are picky eaters and they will only eat one thing... you can either feed them what they want or watch them starve.  Mine likes rats, some like mice, others like cats...so be it...it's nature's way.  When you choose to bring nature into your home, you have to adapt to what it wants.

The dragon eats crickets...hundreds of them.  How is that cruel?  Or is it ok since they are just crickets and not cute, cuddly kitties?  She also has a much better quality of life than she would have gotten in the wild...food every day, a nice rock to bask on, free to roam the house daily, loves to be held, even enjoys all the attention she gets at soccer practice.  Dragons, unlike snakes are very personable and actually like people.  Snakes...they enjoy being held because of the body heat.  And yeah, if she was 20 feet long, she would eat one of us...good thing she won't get more than 6 or so feet eh?

Cruelty?  How is having a python in my house that gets food dropped into her feeding box every week cruelty?  She doesn't have to avoid bigger animals eating her, she gets to eat when she's hungry, she lives at a constant temperature...how is that cruel again?  Sorry, I don't understand your reasoning at all here.  In the wild they eat and get eaten, they don't usually live very long, in my home...she is well taken care of.


----------



## .V. (Dec 5, 2011)

Rednack said:


> you should've told us it was a male cat that hangs out on the river bank now, scarred for life now...hehe



I don't believe in killing for sport.  I don't hunt for this reason.  I'm probably the only male in my area that doesn't.  However, I have no problem with killing something I'm going to eat.

When we were kids, a bunch of us went to camp by the river and caught some fish for dinner.  This damn cat kept eating our fish, and dragging off what he didn't eat.  I kinda let my mouth overload my ass and said, "somebody shoot that damn thing and I'll cook the fucker for dinner."  They did...so what else to do?  The cat was dead so it got barbecued.  

That's how I know cat tastes just like rabbit.


----------



## .V. (Dec 5, 2011)

IronAddict said:


> That ain't shiite! I eat a pussy every night.



that's how it should be...


----------



## fireblue43 (May 23, 2015)

Sure are a lot of ignorant people on this planet. To bad it's not legal to weed them our by feeding them to a snake. Shame on that judge for not locking the retard up for 25 years as well to set an example to the rest of the ignorant people that think it's ok to treat animals like trash. I guess the saying is true in life, "takes one to know one" and trash knows and loves it's own kind. IGNORANCE!


----------



## Curt James (May 23, 2015)

Saw a co-worker feed two baby bunnies to his snake years and years ago. It was no surprise to see the one bunny let loose with a stream of rabbit poop as it was half-way in the snake's mouth, its rear end following fast. :-(


----------



## fireblue43 (May 23, 2015)

I hope Karma catches each and everyone of you shameless animals and that your snakes either turn on you or that your ignorance gets the best of you all soon.


----------

